# Was ist das für ein Fisch?



## Aaron16 (27. August 2022)

Hallo,
habe heute in Frankreich im Ärmelkanal von der Küste aus diesen Fisch mit einer Paternosterfliegenmontage gefangen, finde aber leider keinen Fisch im Internet, der diesem ähnlich sieht.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
Danke!
Gruß 
Aaron

PS: Der Bauch war etwas dicker, auf dem Foto ist er schon ausgenommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. August 2022)

Mit Flossen auf dem Foto ist es leichter, von der Optik könnte es eine dicklippige Meeräsche sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> dicklippige Meeräsche


 Jupp. Würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## daci7 (27. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Würde ich auch sagen.


Ja, aber was für ein Hungerhaken!


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2022)

Ohne Innenleben halt, da sieht jeder (Fisch) dünn aus.


----------



## Skott (27. August 2022)

100% Meeräsche


----------



## Aaron16 (27. August 2022)

Ok super, danke, die scheint ja gut zu schmecken, was man so liest 
Aber wie hat die sich denn an das Fliegenpaternoster verirrt? Scheint ja eher ein sehr scheuer, bevorzugt pflanzenfressender Fisch zu sein, also eher kein Jäger oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2022)

Wenn es fressbar scheint wird reingebissen. Erst kommt das Fressen, dann die Moral (die der Vegetarier).


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. August 2022)

Aaron16 schrieb:


> Ok super, danke, die scheint ja gut zu schmecken, was man so liest
> Aber wie hat die sich denn an das Fliegenpaternoster verirrt? Scheint ja eher ein sehr scheuer, bevorzugt pflanzenfressender Fisch zu sein, also eher kein Jäger oder sehe ich das falsch?


Übermässig scheu sind sie, was Begegnung mit Menschen oder Booten angeht, nicht. Lassen sich mit Weissbrot z.B. sogar relativ gut anfüttern und hängen gern an Restaurants mit Terrasse zum Meer hin ab. 
Beim Paternosterangeln simuliert man einen Kleinfisch Schwarm, prinzipiell kann einem alles da ran gehen, 100% ige Pazifisten gibt es unter Fischen kaum. Meeräschen lassen sich auch mit der Fliegenrute recht gut fangen.


----------



## Michael.S (27. August 2022)

Ich habe sie am Cuxhavener Amerika Hafen auch schon sehen können , das war ein Trupp von 5-6 Fischen die immer an der Kaimauer entlang schwammen um dort die Algen abzufressen , sehr groß waren die ich habe sie auf gut einen Meter geschätzt


----------



## Aaron16 (27. August 2022)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid, war auf jeden Fall eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den ganzen Makrelen und geschmeckt hat er auch


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. August 2022)

Auf Bananenstückchen als Köder beißen sie gern! Aber auch gut auf Algensülze (Algen in Aspik, Agar-Agar oder in Gelatine) als kleine Würfel angeködert...


----------



## Waidbruder (28. August 2022)

Seit ich mal gelesen habe, dass sich diese Fische gern vor Kläranlagenausläufen aufhalten und sich die Reste schmecken lassen, bin ich kein grosser kulinarischer Fan mehr.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. August 2022)

Ha,ha, Dreck macht Speck!


----------



## rhinefisher (29. August 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Seit ich mal gelesen habe, dass sich diese Fische gern vor Kläranlagenausläufen aufhalten und sich die Reste schmecken lassen, bin ich kein grosser kulinarischer Fan mehr.


Es gibt wohl kaum einen Fisch, der eine ähnliche Bandbreite von Geschmacksnuancen aufweist wie die Meeräsche.
Da gibt es echt alles zwischen Kot, Diesel, Waschmittel oder so extrem stinkend, dass man nichtmal ne Gabel voll probieren mag.
Und dann gibt es die Fische, welche nie einen Hafen aufsuchen und deshalb absolut köstlich sind.
Weißes Fleisch, wenig Gräten und ein angenehmer Geschmack - Meeräschen sind lecker... .


----------



## Aaron16 (29. August 2022)

Hallo, ich muss nochmal euer Wissen in Anspruch nehmen, da ich was Salzwasserfische erkennen angeht leider absolut wenig Ahnung habe  
Habe heute diesen Fisch hier gefangen und kann ihn wieder nicht zuordnen. Eine Meeräsche sollte es diesmal nicht sein. Dorsch, Makrele, Mefo und Plattfisch würde ich mir noch zutrauen auszuschließen.
Wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Finde auch keine wirkliche Liste mit Bildern und Merkmalen von Fischen, die man von der Atlantikküste fängt


----------



## Aaron16 (29. August 2022)

Am Bauch hat er übrigens kleine Stacheln, aber nicht an der Rückenflosse


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2022)

Oh , eine schöne Finte .... Petri !

R.S.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. August 2022)

Würde auch sagen dass dies die Mittelmeerunterart der gewöhnlichen Finte ist..


----------



## Mescalero (29. August 2022)

Wobei das ungewöhnlich wäre, der Fisch wurde im Kanal gefangen, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wobei das ungewöhnlich wäre, der Fisch wurde im Kanal gefangen, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe.


Oh fuck - irgendwie dachte ich französiche Mittelmeerküste....


----------



## Mescalero (29. August 2022)

Naja, du hattest ja wahrscheinlich trotzdem Recht. Nur ist es eben nicht die Unterart sondern die "reguläre" Finte.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. August 2022)

Ist das ein Fried- oder Raubfisch?


----------



## Aaron16 (29. August 2022)

Perfekt, danke euch, wieder was gelernt.
Also dem Mageninhalt nach, definitiv ein Raubfisch, war voll mit kleinen Fischen (denke Heringe).


----------



## u-see fischer (29. August 2022)

Maifisch oder Finte ist auf jedenfalls sicher. Beide Fischarten gehören zur Familie "Alosa" und lassen sich eindeutig nur an der Anzahl der Kiemendorne unterscheiden.

Ich sehe bei dem Fisch nicht so die markanten Punkte entlang der Seiten, war daher auf den ersten Blick beim Maifisch.



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fried- oder Raubfisch?


Der Fisch gehört zur Familie der Heringsartigen.


----------



## Aaron16 (29. August 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Maifisch oder Finte ist auf jedenfalls sicher. Beide Fischarten gehören zur Familie "Alosa" und lassen sich eindeutig nur an der Anzahl der Kiemendorne unterscheiden.
> 
> Ich sehe bei dem Fisch nicht so die markanten Punkte entlang der Seiten, war daher auf den ersten Blick beim Maifisch.
> 
> ...


Nach dem Entschuppen hat man 5 schwarze Punkte auf jeder Seite gesehen


----------



## Thomas. (30. August 2022)

ich gehöre ja auch zu den Menschen die so einige Schwierigkeiten mit der Bestimmung von Fischen haben, und Salzwasser wäre ich erstmal völlig überfordert.
wenn ich jemals im Salzwasser fischen sollte und sogar vorhaben den Fisch zu verwerten, würde ich mich aber erst mal *vorher informieren* was da an Fisch auf mich zukommen könnte und ob und welcher genießbar ist oder nicht.(eventuell sogar Giftig)
bei denen wo ich es nicht sofort selber weiß würde ich ein Foto machen und ihn wider in seinem Element entlassen, dann fragen und wenn alles ok das nächste mal mit nehmen.
aber hier scheint mir das Moto zu sein erstmal umlegen und dann fragen, inne Tonne hauen kann man ja immer noch.
die Herangehensweise hier finde ich naja.


----------



## rhinefisher (30. August 2022)

Früher, so vor 30 - 40 Jahren, konnte man Maifische in der Dordogne in Massen fangen.
Mit Telefondrahtfliegen...


----------



## Aaron16 (30. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich gehöre ja auch zu den Menschen die so einige Schwierigkeiten mit der Bestimmung von Fischen haben, und Salzwasser wäre ich erstmal völlig überfordert.
> wenn ich jemals im Salzwasser fischen sollte und sogar vorhaben den Fisch zu verwerten, würde ich mich aber erst mal *vorher informieren* was da an Fisch auf mich zukommen könnte und ob und welcher genießbar ist oder nicht.(eventuell sogar Giftig)
> bei denen wo ich es nicht sofort selber weiß würde ich ein Foto machen und ihn wider in seinem Element entlassen, dann fragen und wenn alles ok das nächste mal mit nehmen.
> aber hier scheint mir das Moto zu sein erstmal umlegen und dann fragen, inne Tonne hauen kann man ja immer noch.
> die Herangehensweise hier finde ich naja.


Also so, dass ich mich vorher gar nicht informiert hätte, ist es jetzt auch nicht. Dass der Fisch giftig ist, konnte ich ziemlich sicher ausschließen, da ich vorher nachgeguckt habe, welchen giftigen/ungenießbaren Fischen ich potentiel begegnen könnte. Zumal dieser hier auch nicht wirklich exotisch aussieht. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich unter anderem deswegen ja nochmal hier nachgefragt.
Berechtigter finde ich die Kritik, dass es evtl. eine geschütze Art sein könnte. Da gebe ich zu, dass ich mich in dem Moment sehr über den Fisch gefreut habe und vielleicht etwas schnell zum Messer gegriffen habe. Werde ich in Zukunft mehr drauf achten.
Alles in Allem konnte ich aber auf den offiziellen französischen Seiten keine geschütze Art finden und Maifisch/Finte sind ab 30 cm auch zur Entnahme gestattet.
Es ging also nur drum unter den genießbaren Exemplaren das richtigen zu finden


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2022)

Aaron16, 

Bitte schreib mal, wie Du den Fisch verwertet hast und wie er geschmeckt hat. 
Ich glaube, die hat man früher kommerziell
Sogar im Rhein gefischt und geräuchert?! 

Würde als Heringsart ja passen... Ich habe mal aufgeschnappt, dass das Fleisch fettig sein soll. 

Ich würde den ja mehlieren und in Butter braten. 
Bitte berichte wie er geschmeckt hat


----------



## Michael.S (30. August 2022)

Ich wüßte jetzt keinen giftigen Fisch den mann nicht essen könnte , mann mus nur bei der Zubereitung vorsichtig sein , Petermännchen sollen auch sehr gut schmecken , die würde ich aber nur mit einer Grillzange anfassen und auch zb. der Rotfeuerfisch ist ein guter Speisefisch , mann darf sich nur nicht stechen lassen


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. August 2022)

hmmmm lecker Kugelfisch


----------



## Michael.S (30. August 2022)

Für Kugelfisch braucht mann eine spezielle Ausbildung , Fugokoch , dauer zwei Jahre und nur die dürfen die zubereiten


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. August 2022)

Aaron16 
Du kannst auch die App Vissengids herunterladen, ist zwar auf niederländisch, aber selbsterklärend. Habe ihr mal dein Foto gezeigt, 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das ist als Ergebnis herausgekommen





*Also Fisch erkannt. *


----------



## Aaron16 (30. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aaron16,
> 
> Bitte schreib mal, wie Du den Fisch verwertet hast und wie er geschmeckt hat.
> Ich glaube, die hat man früher kommerziell
> ...


Habe den Fisch filitiert und in Olivenöl, Kräuter der Provonce, Salz und bisschen Pfeffer eingelegt - dann gegrillt. War sehr lecker, aber so fettig, wie ich es auch gelesen habe, war er gar nicht. Das Fleisch war recht zart und saftig.
In Butter gebraten ist bestimmt auch gut


----------



## Aaron16 (30. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aaron16
> Du kannst auch die App Vissengids herunterladen, ist zwar auf niederländisch, aber selbsterklärend. Habe ihr mal dein Foto gezeigt,
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh super, das ist ja wirklich praktisch, danke!


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. August 2022)

Aaron16 schrieb:


> Ahh super, das ist ja wirklich praktisch, danke!


Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, daß du deine Fänge hier nicht mehr vorstellen sollst.


----------



## pulpot (30. August 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Petermännchen sollen auch sehr gut schmecken , die würde ich aber nur mit einer Grillzange anfassen


Schmackhaft sind sie, manchmal ist aber eine Grillzange auch zu klein, dann braucht man gute Handschuhe und eine kräftige Schere um die Stacheln abzuschneiden:






						Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!
					

Hätte ja sein können, dass die von Fischen attackiert wurden :D Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass du das warst.   Hier nun das Video vom Urlaub von meinem Papa. War etwas schwierig, weils einfach an Filmmaterial fehlt, aber Mero ist geil und am Ende gibts ziemlich nice Delfine.




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas. (30. August 2022)

Aaron16 schrieb:


> Also so, dass ich mich vorher gar nicht informiert hätte, ist es jetzt auch nicht. Dass der Fisch giftig ist, konnte ich ziemlich sicher ausschließen, da ich vorher nachgeguckt habe, welchen giftigen/ungenießbaren Fischen ich potentiel begegnen könnte. Zumal dieser hier auch nicht wirklich exotisch aussieht. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich unter anderem deswegen ja nochmal hier nachgefragt.
> Berechtigter finde ich die Kritik, dass es evtl. eine geschütze Art sein könnte. Da gebe ich zu, dass ich mich in dem Moment sehr über den Fisch gefreut habe und vielleicht etwas schnell zum Messer gegriffen habe. Werde ich in Zukunft mehr drauf achten.
> Alles in Allem konnte ich aber auf den offiziellen französischen Seiten keine geschütze Art finden und Maifisch/Finte sind ab 30 cm auch zur Entnahme gestattet.
> *Es ging also nur drum unter den genießbaren Exemplaren das richtigen zu finden*


hättest du das mal am Anfang geschrieben, hätte ich mir die für mich berechtigte Kritik sparen können.
wobei du ja wider schreibst das es dir um die Genießbarkeit geht, das wusstest du vorher von den zweien nicht ob Topf oder Tonne.


Aaron16 schrieb:


> vielleicht etwas schnell zum Messer gegriffen habe. Werde ich in Zukunft mehr drauf achten.



dann noch viel Erfolg


----------



## Aaron16 (30. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hättest du das mal am Anfang geschrieben, hätte ich mir die für mich berechtigte Kritik sparen können.
> wobei du ja wider schreibst das es dir um die Genießbarkeit geht, das wusstest du vorher von den zweien nicht ob Topf oder Tonne.


Genießbar im Sinne von essbar - aber klar, natürlich geht es auch, um den Geschmack. Denn kennt man in der Regel sowieso erst richtig, wenn man den Fisch mal selbst probiert hat (s. Kommentare zur Meeräsche). D.h. noch lange nicht, dass ich den Fisch in die Tonne schmeiße, wenn er mal nicht schmecken sollte.
Aber wie auch immer, das ist ja jetzt geklärt und sie wurden waidgerecht verwertet


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aaron16,
> 
> Bitte schreib mal, wie Du den Fisch verwertet hast und wie er geschmeckt hat.
> Ich glaube, die hat man früher kommerziell
> ...



Meinst Du damit die Rheinanke?


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2022)

Die Finte... Soll wohl gut geschmeckt haben


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (31. August 2022)

Kommt nur darauf an, WO sie gefangen wurde! An oder unterhalb der Standorte der Schwerindustrie von Chemie (BASF), Raffinerien.. usw. hätte ich früher keinen Fisch essen wollen! 
Noch vor 40 Jahren wurden da fleißig Abwässer eingeleitet und Fische schmeckten deswegen auch irgendwie chemisch.. 

Habe mal unterhalb einer Einleitung von einer Papierfabrik in Alfeld in der Leine geangelt. Obwohl mir gesagt wurde, daß die Fische dort alle nach Zellulose schmecken, habe ich bei meinen Fängen Glück gehabt und sie waren vom Geschmack einwandfrei!


----------



## Trickyfisher (31. August 2022)

Ohne zu wissen, ob es da ev. Ausnahmen gibt aber mM nach kann man im Meer prinzipiell davon ausgehen, wenn ein Fisch "silbern" ist, wird er auch essbar sein oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Aaron16 (31. August 2022)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen, ob es da ev. Ausnahmen gibt aber mM nach kann man im Meer prinzipiell davon ausgehen, wenn ein Fisch "silbern" ist, wird er auch essbar sein oder liege ich da falsch?


Dem würde ich mich mit einer gesunden Ladung Pessimismus anschließen. Die meisten giftigen Fische sind entweder bunt/besonders gefärbt oder haben nicht den "standardmäßigen Fischkörper", den man aus dem Bilderbuch kennt. Das sieht man ja z.B am Rotfeuerfisch, Steinfisch oder Drachenkopf.
Fast so als wolle uns die Natur ein Zeichen geben  
Bestimmt gilt aber auch hier: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2022)

Aaron16 schrieb:


> Das sieht man ja z.B am Rotfeuerfisch, Steinfisch oder Drachenkopf.


Die sind alle essbar und schmecken sogar sehr gut...


----------



## Aaron16 (31. August 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die sind alle essbar und schmecken sogar sehr gut...


Da kenn ich mich nicht aus, probieren würde ich gerne mal, aber beim Enthaken würde ich aufpassen


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die sind alle essbar und schmecken sogar sehr gut...


 Hallo.

na ja, der weiße oder auch der grüne Knollenblätterpilz schmecken ja vermutlich auch gut, sonst könnte es ja kaum immer wieder zu Vergiftungen kommen.
Was mich allerdings immer wieder verwundert, denn diese beiden kann man eigentlich nicht verwechseln, wenn man etwas Ahnung hat und wenn nicht, sollte man das Pilzsammeln unterlassen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fordprefect (2. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> na ja, der weiße oder auch der grüne Knollenblätterpilz schmecken ja vermutlich auch gut, sonst könnte es ja kaum immer wieder zu Vergiftungen kommen.
> Was mich allerdings immer wieder verwundert, denn diese beiden kann man eigentlich nicht verwechseln, wenn man etwas Ahnung hat und wenn nicht, sollte man das Pilzsammeln unterlassen.
> ...


Die Natur sorgt letztlich dafür, dass diese beiden Gruppen getrennt bleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Die Natur sorgt letztlich dafür, dass diese beiden Gruppen getrennt bleiben.



Die Pilzkenner und die Darwin-Award-Truppe?


----------



## fordprefect (2. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Pilzkenner und die Darwin-Award-Truppe?


Der Tod macht den Linienrichter .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe ne Grundl gefangen, die hatte keinen Fleck in der Rückenflosse, zudem ist sie vom Körperbau sehr flach. Sie ist 12 cm lang. 
Leider habe ich kein Bild, könnte das von der Art ne Flußgrundl sein?


----------



## Mescalero (20. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht, die breiten sich ja zunehmend aus. Aber ohne Bild ist das pures Rätselraten.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Oktober 2022)

Bild kommt bei Gelegenheit (Fisch ist grade in Alufolie eingefroren) oder wenn ich eine neue fange. Gibt ja bloß 3 Arten bei uns: Schwarzmund-, Fluß- und Kesslergrundl...


----------



## phobos (20. Oktober 2022)

Kesslergrundeln sind eher flach,bzw flacher als die anderen, mit breitem Kopf. Haben auch nicht den Fleck und zumindest bei uns deutlich seltener, würde sagen mittlerweile 1:30 oder höher. Saugflosse hatte sie oder?


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Gibt ja bloß 3 Arten bei uns: Schwarzmund-, Fluß- und Kesslergrundl...


Und Arten die man mit Grundeln verwechseln kann, wie die streng geschützten Mühlkoppen - In den "bachartigen" Flüsschen die du meist befischt könnten auch Mühlkoppen vorkommen...


----------



## Minimax (20. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Oktober 2022)

Na klar, Saugflosse war da. Weiß aber nicht mehr, wo ich die gefangen habe, Regnitz oder im Main-Donau-Kanal. 
Wenn ich ich die als Köfi einsetze, mache ich ein Bild, versprochen! 
Denke aber, daß das ne Flußgrundl ist...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Oktober 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Und Arten die man mit Grundeln verwechseln kann, wie die streng geschützten Mühlkoppen - In den "bachartigen" Flüsschen die du meist befischt könnten auch Mühlkoppen vorkommen...


Ich glaube Der mit dem Fisch tanzt ist Franke, also Zwangsbayer, und Bayern hat weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit für Koppen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> und Bayern hat weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit für Koppen.


Stimmt, dieses Jahr ist das noch so.

Ab nächsten Jahr dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Stimmt, dieses Jahr ist das noch so.
> 
> Ab nächsten Jahr dann nicht mehr.


Wäre auch mal an der Zeit.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wäre auch mal an der Zeit.


Kein Widerspruch.

Hätte aber auch schon bisher jeder Bewirtschafter gewässerspezifisch regeln können, wenn er z.B. hegerische Gründe vorgebracht hätte.

Man muss nicht immer gleich nach dem Staat rufen.

In einem Flächenstaat wie Bayern mit völlig unterschiedlichen Gewässerstrukturen/Ökosystemen macht es m.E. nur bedingt Sinn, wenn z.B. in Aschaffenburg exakt  die gleichen Schonzeiten gelten wie in Freilassing.


----------



## Michael.S (27. Oktober 2022)

Der hier macht im Moment im Internet seine Runde und niemand weis so recht was für einer das ist , ihr könnt ja auch mal Raten , ich weis es so ziemlich genau und werde es morgen Lösen falls keiner drauf kommt

_Edit by Mod!
Keine Fremdbilder hochladen. Bitte link setzen!_


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Der hier macht im Moment im Internet seine Runde und niemand weis so recht was für einer das ist , ihr könnt ja auch mal Raten , ich weis es so ziemlich genau und werde es morgen Lösen falls keiner drauf kommt
> Anhang anzeigen 422592


Cool, irgendwer aus dem Umfeld der Tiefsee-Chimären? Ich bin auf die Auflösung gespannt!


----------



## Michael.S (27. Oktober 2022)

Schon gelöst , kann ich gelten lassen es ist eine Chimäre , Seekatze nennt mann ihn auch noch


----------

